# old Telefone Bell connect to door bell



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 
I have an old Telefone very loud Bell & want to connect it in place of the gate small bell (which I cannot hear). 

Please see attached foto below, it has 2 2" bells, silvery cylinder el. component 3" long, 2 electromagnets 2" long & 10 screw connectors for wires. 

It used to work untill a disconnected it from the phone & now use cordless telefone. 

Can anybody advise if & how I can use it as a gate bell? .....thanx ......nick


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo nichosi :wave:

I just had a natter with an ex-BT engineer chum of mine and he says it needs 80V AC or 50V DC to operate.

With some shopping around, you could get a transformer to drop the mains voltage down, but a cheaper alternative might be to get a wireless door-bell with a flashing-light indicator, as well as the chimes. Alternatively, you can also get 'wear-round-the-neck' door-chimes, that vibrate as well as chime/flash.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Unless the UK is totally different than the USA, they will not work as you want.

The voltage on door bells, as we call them, are approximately 24 Volt AC, bells found in old telephone require about 100+ volts.

BG


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

@BG: They are different in the UK.

@Nichosi:

If you decide not to use that old bell because of the power problems...
I had a similar problem of not hearing a bell when in my computer room. I solved the issue with a wireless bell. The bell sounder is a stand alone unit with self contained batteries. It sits on a shelf in my room. The door bell can be also a stand alone self contained unit. 

I bought an extra wireless initiator which I wired into and sits on top of the normal house chimer so that the bell in my room acts as a repeater of the house door bell. 

The stand alone door bell that came with the wireless unit just sits on the kitchen bench so that my wife can call be when dinner is ready! :grin:

Some wireless bell suggestions.


----------



## nichosi (Jan 11, 2008)

OK, tahnx all, I'll sell it !!!???


----------



## Kefali (Nov 11, 2012)

It's easy to drive an old UK phone ringer. All you need is a mains transformer providing 48 volts AC, at around 50mA or higher, and a 1N4004 diode. From the UK 50 Hz mains, this provides a 25 Hz signal.


----------

